# Bariloche, Argentina area and timeshares



## deltouny (May 15, 2006)

Has anybody been to San Carlos de Bariloche and the adjoining areas who can recommend any of the following timeshares (or not recommend them)? Can you recommend one area over another?

Pailahue, Bariloche
Casa del Lago, Bariloche,
Rincon de los Andes, San Martin de los Andes
Bahia Manzano, Villa la Angostura


----------



## hudson1126 (May 15, 2006)

Have never stayed in any timeshares there, but the snow and scenery are amazing. I was there in August one year. 

Back then, it was difficult for Argentinians to get American goods. Anything  made in the USA, especially jeans, were going for $100/pair. Flight attendants used to come to Bariloche with suitcases filled with jeans to sell. Cool American sunglasses were hot items, too. Wish I'd known before I went. I was routinely asked to sell my ski boots in the lunch lodge every day. 

Compared to the Rockies or Utah, the August Bariloche snow is much heavier, but not so heavy as Eastern spring mashed-potato snow. 

When you get to the top in the AM,the cloud cover is often beneath you. So you're looking through the clouds to the beautiful lake.Stunning. 

And Bariloche is famous for its chocolate factories and ceramics.

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## djyamyam (May 15, 2006)

I can't comment on the TS, but we were just in Barriloche 2 months ago.  It's a beautiful city in both summer and winter.  Summer, there are amazing hikes, boat excursions, mountain excursions.  In the winter, I'm told it is where the skiing is at.  We met a number of glacier guides in southern Argentina who all go to Barriloche for winter skiing!  

In terms of accomodations, there are accomodations all along Lake Nahuel Huapi from Puerto Panuelo to Barriloche (about 20 min drive).  Anything along that area is gorgeous and provide beautiful views of the lake and mountains in the background.  

Like the previous poster mentioned, they have great chocolatarias, especially on the main street where there is one every second shop.  Barriloche is known there for its fabulous restaurants!

We didn't make it up to San Martin de los Andes but it's also a beatiful mountain region.  We met some locals who were headed up that way who mentioned that's the region where the more affluent locals go to getaway.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 20, 2006)

Last year we stayed at a nice family run hotel. Charged about $120 a night per room with breakfast for four. Will give you the details if you ask. Located outside Bariloche but close to some great eating places all pretty close by. Were really nice people and helpful. Travel was Ok as there were plenty of buses. Definately take a tour of the lakes, go and see "lago verde" and its glacier - just beautiful . .  .  and pretty cold ! It rained a lot when we were there so you might want to take waterproofs. Ski-passes and stuff like that didn´t seem cheap to me but then I don´t skie very often....try out the "toboganes" on one of the slope . . . great fun if you are going as a family or couple . . .expect to get wet too! 

As I have recomended on other posts, there is a great spa just over the border in Chile a 3 hour bus ride away with some nice scenery. Around $120 - 150 a night: called Puyehue. Has some hiking trails and a beautiful lake and scenery. 

Have fun.:whoopie: 

PS: I would give this trip a two thumbs up!
PPS: Remember Buenos Aires is just a short plane ride away or an overnight bus ride... as you prefer.


----------

